# Norwegenrute Balzer 71 Grad North



## Felipe95 (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier in dem Forenbereich 100% richtig bin aber ich versuchs Mal 
Für mich geht's dieses Jahr endlich wieder nach Norwegen (zuletzt 2013). Daher muss ich wieder etwas aufrüsten und suche nach einer Bootsrute im Bereich zwischen 20 und 30 lbs. 
Dabei ist mir die Balzer 71 North Boat Inliner in 2,1m und 15-25 lbs aufgefallen und wollte Mal nachfragen, ob jemand die Rute besitzt und diese empfehlen kann?
Einsetzen möchte ich die Rute für das schwerere Pilken bzw. Gummifisch-Angeln und zum Angeln auf Rotbarsch, wo ja auch etwas mehr Gewicht her muss, um schneller runter zu kommen.
Gerne bin ich auch offen für andere Empfehlungen. Budgettechnisch wollte ich nicht mehr wie ca. 100€ ausgeben.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Debilofant (3. Februar 2022)

Moin Felix,

ich habe die Inliner in der 15-25 Ibs-Version zwar nicht, kenne dafür aber aus der Balzer 71 North Boat-Serie der 1. und 2. Generation die normal beringte 30 Ibs-Bootsrute in 2,10m und die Naturköderrute mit 40 Ibs aus dem Praxiseinsatz über mehrere Jahre hinweg.

Für die von Dir benannten Einsatzgebiete wäre mir die 15-25 Ibs-Ausführung (jedenfalls für Nordnorwegen) eine Nummer zu leicht bzw. aus meiner Sicht am ehesten noch fürs schwere Pilken bis max. 300/400g oder für mittlere Gufis oder wenn große Gummis, dann nur an relativ leichten Köpfen von 200g bis max 300g geeignet. Mit schwereren oder größeren Ködern, also Pilkern bis 500g oder großen Gufis von 23cm an Köpfen von mehr als 300g, oder eben Bleigewichten von mehr als 400g fürs Rotbarschangeln in Tiefen von 100m und mehr dürfte die Rute überlastet sein bzw. macht es dann nicht mehr wirklich Spaß damit zu fischen, zumal Köderkontrolle und die gerade beim GuFi-Fischen auf Butt benötigte Durchschlagskraft beim Anhieb alles andere als optimal nur noch wären. Selbst die 30 Ibs-Bootsrute ist bei großen GuFis an Köpfen ab ca. 400g an ihrer Komfortgrenze.

Sofern Du nur mit einer (Allround)Rute planst, dürfte die 30 Ibs-Version (bzw. aktuell in der letzten Generation wohl als 25-35 Ibs gelabelt) m.E. wohl universeller/besser geeignet sein, wenngleich auch damit kein richtig schweres Naturköderfischen auf Rotbarsch in großen Tiefen und wirklich schweren Bleien mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## Felipe95 (4. Februar 2022)

Servus und vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Damals (2013) habe ich am liebsten und hauptsächlich mit meiner WFT Charisma Senso Pilk geangelt (190g WG).
Eigentlich habe ich nur zum Rotbarschangeln (in ca. 150m Tiefe) eine 30lbs Bootsrute verwendet mit ca. 400g Pilkern.
Daher dachte ich, dass eine 15-25 lbs Rute reichen würde aber es ist auch schon wieder eine Weile her alles.

Das heißt aber, dass die Balzer Rute durchaus zu empfehlen ist oder?
Wo siehst du denn vom Gewicht her die Grenze bei der 25lbs Rute?
Als Rolle kommt übrigens eine Shimano TLD15 dran. Mit der hatte ich damals schon gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. Februar 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Balzer 71 North Boat Inliner in 2,1m und 15-25 lbs


Denke auch, dass du zum Gummifisch- und Rotbarschangeln eher eine Nummer schwerer gehen solltest. Müsste es auch in der Ruten-Range geben. Balzer hat seit diesem Jahr auch noch weitere neue Meeresruten mit der Serie Magna Nordic Neo auf den Markt gebracht. Aber auch bei anderen Herstellern z. B. Zebco (Rhino), Daiwa | Cormoran etc. findest Du passende Alternativen in deiner Preiskategorie.


----------



## Blacky-5 (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo, bei Balzer gibt es u.a. auch eine " Boat 25 / T 71° North"  die ist 1,95m  Montagegewichte von 150 bis 400g.
Kuck sie dir doch mal an vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Wenn du irgendwann mit dem Flieger nach Norwegen unterwegs bist,
wird dir die Travel Variante sicher gute Dienste leisten. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Rute. Mit einer leichten Multi kannst den
ganzen Tag mühelos damit fischen ohne das du Arme brauchst wie Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Blacky-5 (4. Februar 2022)

Noch was vergessen :  in der Regel fischen wir zu schwer.  Wenn du 2013 das letzte mal in N. warst, 
solltest du auch über eine neue Schnur nachdenken. Nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## Felipe95 (4. Februar 2022)

Servus und vielen Dank für eure Antworten!



Blacky-5 schrieb:


> Noch was vergessen :  in der Regel fischen wir zu schwer.  Wenn du 2013 das letzte mal in N. warst,
> solltest du auch über eine neue Schnur nachdenken. Nur mal so als Tipp.


Oh ja, das habe ich schon aufm Schirm. Es kommt auf jeden Fall neue Schnur auf alle Rollen!
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche es da werden soll, die auch in einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis liegt
Vielleicht eine J-Braid X4 oder Kairiki4. Eine 8fach geflochtene ist denke ich nicht unbedingt notwendig.



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass du zum Gummifisch- und Rotbarschangeln eher eine Nummer schwerer gehen solltest. Müsste es auch in der Ruten-Range geben. Balzer hat seit diesem Jahr auch noch weitere neue Meeresruten mit der Serie Magna Nordic Neo auf den Markt gebracht. Aber auch bei anderen Herstellern z. B. Zebco (Rhino), Daiwa | Cormoran etc. findest Du passende Alternativen in deiner Preiskategorie.


Ich hatte gehofft, dass die 25lbs Version einen guten Kompromiss darstellt, zwischen "Spaßrute" beim angeln mit größeren bzw. schwereren Gummifischen und "noch heavy genug", um damit auf 150m Tiefe auf Rotbarsch zu angeln, da der Rotbarsch eigentlich der einzige Fisch ist, den ich mit Naturköder beangeln möchte/ werde.

35lbs hört sich für mich schon wieder so nach Besenstiel an oder würdet ihr sagen, dass man bei der 35lbs Balzer-Rute auch noch von "Drill-Spaß" sprechen kann?

2013 habe ich eigentlich alles bis 100m und bis 200g mit meiner Senso-Pilk abgedeckt und damit Dorsche über 1m und einen Butt mit 1,10m gefangen.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo nochmal,

ich bin immer noch etwas am überlegen, welche Bootsrute es denn nun werden soll.

Habt ihr denn noch weitere Empfehlungen um die 100€ für eine 30lbs bootsrute?

Die Rute soll, wie bereits geschrieben, als eine Art schwere Allrounder dienen, zum angeln mit größeren Pilkern und Gummifischen sowie zum Rotbarschangeln in 150-200m tiefe (mit ca. 400g Blei).

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2022)

https://www.angelplatz.de/wft-oceanic-tidec-30lbs-2-10m-4pcs--ay0616?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KCQiAgP6PBhDmARIsAPWMq6kUzogIKbjdjgDEs9LaWt6UyaGAVL69z8kly9UtlVzjB-e-B1GY_rsaAvmZEALw_wcB

Ich habe sie. Ich habe sie noch  nicht probieren können, aber mit etwas über 300 gr. ist sie sehr leicht als Gfk-Rute und als 4teilige auch gut zum Reisen zu nehmen. Die zweiteilige ist  erheblich schwerer.


----------

